# Calabria sempre ok. Ibra, Rebic e Leao a parte.



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte ma sul campo.

*Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


----------



## RickyKaka22 (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte
> 
> *Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


Si ricomincia da Davidino...dai dai...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Leao si sperava ci fosse prima con l'Udinese, poi col Napoli e infine ad Empoli. Di sto passo non recupera neanche per la comunione dei suoi nipoti... Su Rebic stendiamo un velo pietoso...


----------



## Hellscream (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato.* Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte
> 
> Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte
> 
> *Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


Il mistero di Rebic. Sapremo mai che cosa ha questo ragazzo? Gioca sempre meno di mezza stagione e non ha mai subito gravi infortuni.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte
> 
> *Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


Rebic non recupererà mai. Leao difficile. Ibra ci sarà. Sensazioni mie.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte
> 
> *Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


"Calabria sempre ok"

Ormai bisogna fare follow-up pure sui giocatori sani che hanno avuto un infortunio, la buccia di banana è sempre dietro l' angolo a Milanello


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "Calabria sempre ok"
> 
> Ormai bisogna fare follow-up pure sui giocatori sani che hanno avuto un infortunio, la buccia di banana è sempre dietro l' angolo a Milanello


Esatto al Milan non si guarisce mai del tutto.
Calabria sta bene ma potrebbe infortunarsi da un momento all'altro.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, anche oggi Calabria si è allenato col gruppo. Quindi è recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao hanno lavorato ancora a parte ma sul campo.
> 
> *Ma Ibra ci sarà QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-ok-con-la-roma-ci-sara-dubbio-leao-e-il-figlio.111222/


.


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Daltonde dal caso pato si capisce tutto di come si finisca al milan..
Vero fenomeno rovinato appena andato via non ha subito piu infortuni..
Speriamo tornino questi 3 pk non se ne puo piu di vedere krunic


----------



## sampapot (1 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto al Milan non si guarisce mai del tutto.
> Calabria sta bene ma potrebbe infortunarsi da un momento all'altro.


bisogna andare coi piedi di piombo...se non sbaglio si è infortunato al polpaccio...e dopo 10 minuti...mah


----------

